# Getting sick with the flu



## Reagan26 (Jan 7, 2005)

Hey guys,Does anyone else tend to come down with flu more than once a year? I get it 2-3 times every year and I am wondering if it's because of my anxiety....ie. anxiety making our bodies/immune system more susceptible for picking up the virus? Please note, this has nothing to do with the stomach, I am talking influenza virus, the one that makes you exhausted, muscle aches, can't get out of bed type of flu.I was sick all last week with it, and was starting to feel a bit better but now again I am feeling awful again, I think I have the dreaded flu relapse


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

A lot of viruses cause "flu-like symptoms" also if this is frequent maybe getting evaluated for Chronic Fatigue Syndrome. Could be that flaring up several times a year?Do you ever get the flu tested to be sure it is the flu? Does something like Tamiflu work if you get it within the first 24-48 hours of getting sick?K.


----------



## 14416 (Jun 21, 2005)

You could look into getting a flu shot once or twice a year.. It's not sayin you won't get sick... If you haven't had one, I would think about going in and getting one.I'm going to go in pretty soon and get one. See ya


----------



## 21918 (May 16, 2005)

A flu shot is a good idea. However, in the physicians' offices I've worked at, we never offered them until mid October. I don't believe the pharmeceutical companies had them available until August or September. If you get them too early, they wear off before the worst part of the flu season hits. If you get them too late, they haven't had time to build up an immunity in your system when flu season hits. Also, every year, the vaccines are formulated to give you immunities for whatever type of flu is predicted for that year. That's why you can't save the vaccines and use them from year to year.


----------

